# Scratching nose after eating.. food allergies?



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I will be interested in the replies to this. My bailey also scratches her nose after eating. Sometime she runs around the living room like a banshee scrapping her muzzle along the carpet as she goes.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All of my dogs do this. I laugh and say they are wiping their mouth using the rug as their napkin. Sometimes I will grab a washcloth and wipe their mouth and they dont wipe their mouth on the carpet.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

It is a possibility. Tucker used to do that as well as roll around on the carpet right after eating while he was on Eukanuba. I never really thought anything of it until I noticed that he completely stopped doing it after we changed him to California Natural.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My dogs don't have allergies (eat super quality food) and every single one- from the ancient Whippet to the Shepherd puppy and all three Goldens- rubs his/her face on my bed, my pant legs, or my new rug after eating. I think they are wiping their mouths. The Whippet, who is the least likely of all to have any allergies and has never in 12 years had one skin issue, ever, does it the most. He's also the most prissy


----------



## pt83 (Sep 29, 2009)

This is interesting.. Tucker stopped scratching after switching food, yet other dogs do this all the time.. I guess I'm going to continue on his food then...
I'm actually relieved, as if my dog is allergic to grains... I wouldn't be able to get grain-free dog food in local pet shops (and I've been to many different shops.. most sell eukanuba, science diets, etc as their most premium products). 
I guess this is what you get from living in "rural" areas : despite the city where I live is actually the capital of the province. It's one thing to buy Kongs and Nylabones from out of town, but if i have to buy food from out of town too.. that would be sucks, not to mention they charge per kilograms for shipping


----------

